
Bezos and Musk’s satellite internet could save Americans $30B a year - brownbat
https://thenextweb.com/podium/2019/08/24/bezos-and-musks-satellite-internet-could-save-americans-30b-a-year/
======
peatmoss
What are the likely implications for Space Junk? Will all these objects
passively de-orbit if they fail (i.e. failsafe)?

Are thousands of new orbiting objects enough to be a complication for new
launches?

~~~
foxyv
Typically the place to worry about space junk is in Geostationary orbit. It's
a tight band with a lot of satellites trying to use the same space. Also is it
is about 0.120 light seconds away introducing 240ms of packet latency. This
makes for slow internet communications. However a lot of broadcast satellites
are found in GSO in addition to GPS satellites. These orbits are tightly
regulated by government organizations.

The innovation behind Starlink is the satellites are disposable so you can
stick them in very low orbits and not be too hurt by them de-orbiting when
they run out of fuel for stationkeeping. In addition they keep a reserver to
intentionally de-orbit at the end of their lifetime. This eliminates the
danger of Kessler syndrome because the thin atmosphere slowly drags everything
down even if the satellites are rendered non-operable. In addition you have
insanely low latency at 440 km (Only about 2.8 ms) which is faster than fiber
lines because they don't have to worry about re-transmission every 2 km.
Satellites at 440km can maintain communications using line of sight laser
links up to a theoretical 5400 km. (Although usually it's only going to be
under 1000km)

------
sankalp210691
During the cold war, space race ensued between USA and USSR. This is Space
Race 2.0 between the corporates!

